# Cavity + Fluid



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dear all - I am cross posting from the FET thread, apologies (and please remove) if this is not allowed! I am planning a DD FET in June - July 2016 and I wonder if any of you had uterine fluid issues. My fresh DD IVF failed in April. Although the scans before the transfer date did not show any endometrial abnormalities, the scan on the day of the transfer showed a little black spot, the doctor suggested it could be a small adhesion but decided to go through with the transfer, but it resulted in the BFN. I am doing my IVFs in the Czech Republic, but I am otherwise in the UK and started to see Dr Lower (the Ashermans expert) right after my second termination to prevent any adhesions. So I rushed to Dr Lower after the BFN (but before the period) and he saw what he thought was a cavity with fluid on the ultrasound. I did a hysteroscopy with him after my period (he wanted to check if any adhesions finally appeared) and found nothing. I am taking 8mg estrogen prescribed by him for 28 days plus will take provera for the last seven days of the cycle. I will then take nothing for a cycle and will have my FET during my third cycle, and will take 6mg estrogen then. I am trying to see if there is anything that could be done to tackle this pocket of fluid if it appears. Have you had this experience? I am reading that it can happen because of estrogen, although progesterone that you take from mid-cycle should help of course. I am also reading that clinics can drain it before the transfer, and I just asked my clinic if they would consider it. A currently pregnant lady in my clinic's thread here mentioned that she had a BFN before and it was in a cycle where they saw a cavity with fluid. So I would be grateful for any info as to how you tackled this problem if you had it in the past. Thank you!!!


----------



## Patience1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Aster, where is the pocket of fluid? Is it inside the Uterus or outside? My only experience is that I had a pocket of fluid found surrounding my ovary. This was likely to be a build up of fluid leaking from a Hydrosalpinx rather than an ovarian cyst. But as I was using Donor Eggs it didn't matter as they didn't need access to my ovary. However fluid can affect implantation. I had to have a laparoscopy and they cauterised my tubes to stop the fluid from entering my uterus and drained the fluid, they weren't concerned the fluid would build up again. And it has, it's 3x2cm now but I can continue with a cycle as its outside the uterus and no way of getting in there! 
Ultimately you are best to have the most chance for success and get your body in the best position, even if it means a slight delay.
Good luck


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

It was on the right hand side, in the endometrium (ie inside the uterus). I am very conscious of hydrosalpinces too, but it does not seem like I have onr (one of my tubes is gone, the other seems healthy on laparoscopy, x-ray and ultrasound).


----------

